# Delta Waterfowl Banquet - Wilton, ND



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Wilton, ND - Wilton Delta

*January 19, 2008 Dinner*
Wilton, ND - Wilton City Hall - Social 5pm Dinner 7pm
Contact Tim Kellar (701) 323-0370 or Karl Arnold (701) 734-6465

Or

You can PM for tickets. It should be another fun event for the family. Hope to see some new faces at the event from Bismarck or the surrounding area.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Almost time... Hope to see you at the event.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Bump...

See all you fellow Nodak boys/girls at the event. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The event is tonight... If you're thinking about coming, better think quick.

Tickets will be available at the door!

I know a lot of guys from the site will be at the event, should be a good time to visit about the season and most of all support local chapter.

Thanks again for donations and support!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The event went very well and the chapter committee should be proud of all efforts put towards the banquet.

It was nice to visit with some new faces at the event.

----

*Next ND Delta Waterfowl event: Minot, ND - Feb. 22, 2008 *


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Its was a great time thats for sure!!

Congrats to the Wilton chapter!



> Next ND Delta Waterfowl event: Minot, ND - Feb. 22, 2008


I can't wait ...
:beer:


----------

